# Confused about chow chow



## pluta

Hi! I have a chowchow 2 months old. I am a person who likes order and discipline and i would like to train my dog as i wan't without spending too much money. What do you suggest? Some advices or tips? A training guide would be also great. I had before other breeds, but not chow chow.
Thanx in advance.

LE: What about this website? 
chowchow.co.uk


----------



## Kilow

Only fast thing i could find about chow chow was this so look here Chow Chow Breed- Information about Breeders, Puppies and Chow Chow Dog Training


----------



## Celt

can't say I liked that sight much but I only skimmed through it. Chows are a very independent, proud breed that need early socialization and calm, patient training. Patience is a needed trait in chow owners, these guys are thinkers so generally don't just do what they're told to do. There are a few threads that talk about various trainers, so you could probably find one or two to look into. Good luck and happy times with your pup


----------



## CesarMillan56

i also heard about the dogtrainingsandiegollc training academy. they gives a cheap and perfect training to the dogs.

Thank you


----------



## DwayneTaylor

The first thing I would like to suggest you is to spend a lot time with your dog specially in the morning and evening. Train your dog by yourself. Take suggestions from your friends and neighbours who have trained their dogs.


----------

